# Land Rover in the snow



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Here's a dio of an abandoned military ambulance at some desolate outpost.

It's just started snowing giving everything a light dusting and the near-by stream is frozen.


This was my first attempt at using static grass - I was quite pleased with the effect but thought the dio was missing something, so I gave it a coating of scenic snow, then spayed it with an acrylic fixer. I'm happy with the end result as the snow is now perminant and will not blow off should someone sneeze near by!

http://groups.msn.com/StarTrekLCARSGraphics/snoweyone.msnw?Page=1

I always like to use snow on military dioramas, I always think it gives the scene more of an edge.

The tree stumps are Liquorice Wood that I bought from http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/liquorice-wood-p-111.html - tasted horrible (like chewin on a pencil) but made quite good 1/35th tree stumps!

The river bed is bird seed - although you can't really make it out under the water and a dusting of snow - the small seeds looked like pebbles/small stones etc.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Dead Link.


----------

